# Network Cable Unplugged after Bridging and Debridging



## skulldragon3200 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a Gigabyte motherboard that has 2 realtek ethernet ports built in. Prior to my problems, both ports were working perfectly. So, I mistakenly decide to bridge both of the 2 ports together under my adapter settings. When I did this, the active port that I was using read Network Cable Unplugged. I decided that this was not what I wanted, so I removed both ports from the bridge and removed the bridge. But now, both of the ports still read that a Network Cable is Unplugged, when a cable is indeed plugged into the port. All I want is my port working again, so I can resume using the internet on that computer. Is there a way to fix it?

I am running Windows 7 64 bit.
I have uninstalled the devices and the drivers and reinstalled them to no luck.
I have tested my cables on other computers. Still do not work.
When I run the Realtek Diagnostic on the port, All tests pass except the FIFO and when it says restarting Driver, it says "An hardware error occurs."

What do I do?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type* devmgmt.msc* and press Enter. In the Device Manager expand Network Adapters. Right click each adapter and *Uninstall* it. Now Right click any device and choose* Scan For Hardware Changes*. A new hardware wizard should start and install a new driver. If that still doesn't work then try Right clicking one of the adapters and choose *Disable*.


----------

